# Soda vs diet soda: Pros & cons



## Nightowl (Jun 16, 2011)

*REGULAR SODA*

*Con:* It's full of added sugars, usually in the form of high-fructose corn syrup. High intakes of added sugars are linked with high blood pressure and high triglyceride levels, risk factors for heart disease which is why the American Heart Association (AHA) recommends limiting all sugars to no more than about 6 teaspoons a day if you're a woman, no more than 9 teaspoons if you're a man. A 12-ounce can of cola has about 8 teaspoons which translates to about 130 calories. So one soda won't make or break your diet, particularly if you make room for it by cutting out something else, but if you drink too many, these calories can add up to major weight gain. Side note: One of my college friends lost 20 pounds in about six months just by eliminating sodas. (He had been a big soda drinker.)

*Pro:* If you're trying to avoid artificial sugar substitutes, you won't find them in there. Yes, I know that some people consider HFCS a chemical akin to the artificial sweeteners found in diet sodas; if you're among them and crave a soda, you could consider a variety sweetened with cane sugar.

*DIET SODA*

*Con:* It contains sugar substitutes, which some people prefer to avoid. Some studies show that consuming no-calorie sweeteners may actually make you _hungrier_. But, in other research, scientists didn't find artificial sweeteners to stoke appetite, so the jury's still out on that.

*Pro:* Sodas with no-calorie sweeteners don't directly add calories to your diet; they also may be better for your teeth, since bacteria can't live on artificial sweeteners they need sugars.

*Don't Miss: *So which is better? Only you can decide. Personally, looking at this pro/con sheet makes me thirsty for some seltzer.

_*Diet soda or regular soda or none at all which do you choose?*_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2011)

I have maybe 1 soda a week these days.

I go half/half.

Reg half the time, diet the other.


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 20, 2011)

I read some where that if we drink lots of soda, it can produce effect on heart.Is that true?


----------



## TheHoneyBadger (Jun 20, 2011)

They are both fuckin narly


----------



## mryar (Jun 20, 2011)

fructose (half of HFCS), is almost a fake sugar. The body doesn't see it as something needing insulin, so it only puts out 20% of what it should during its absorption. 

I drink soda on occasion. When I do, its half a 12oz can. Or I buy a 2 liter and work on it for a week.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

mryar said:


> fructose (half of HFCS), is almost a fake sugar. The body doesn't see it as something needing insulin, so it only puts out 20% of what it should during its absorption.


Not really like a fake sugar at all - fructose is also half of the sugar in table sugar, honey, and fruit. It has calories, but the lack of insulin response means your body doesn't register that it has consumed them - so you stay hungry. 

With regard to the superiority of sucrose (cane sugar) vs HFCS - there really are none. I've seen a few poorly designed studies claiming a difference, but nothing I'd bet the farm on.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> Not really like a fake sugar at all - fructose is also half of the sugar in table sugar, honey, and fruit. It has calories, but the lack of insulin response means your body doesn't register that it has consumed them - so you stay hungry.
> 
> With regard to the superiority of sucrose (cane sugar) vs HFCS - there really are none. I've seen a few poorly designed studies claiming a difference, but nothing I'd bet the farm on.



So for people like me who have their diet/appetite under control,
you suggest HFCS over sucrose??

Interesting.

Also I noticed Sucrose gives me headaches, but HFCS really does not.

Is there a link?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> So for people like me who have their diet/appetite under control,
> you suggest HFCS over sucrose??



I do? Where did I type that?


myCATpowerlifts said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Also I noticed Sucrose gives me headaches, but HFCS really does not.
> 
> Is there a link?


You're on crack?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> I do? Where did I type that?
> 
> You're on crack?



I read "Lack of insulin response". And that sounded good to me.


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

Soda is a waste of intake.  Regular is full of empty calories and diet is full of chemicals.....

How 'bout some water? 

 Need caffeine?  Take a pill. Or coffee.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I read "Lack of insulin response". And that sounded good to me.


?

You WANT an insulin response when you consume calories. That's part of how your body knows you consumed them!

I was also quite clear that HFCS and sucrose are virtually identical. Their composition is each about half fructose, half glucose. How could you read into that a preference for one over the other?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

niki said:


> Soda is a waste of intake.  Regular is full of empty calories and diet is full of chemicals.....
> 
> How 'bout some water?
> 
> Need caffeine?  Take a pill. Or coffee.


Amen.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

Built said:


> ?
> 
> You WANT an insulin response when you consume calories. That's part of how your body knows you consumed them!
> 
> I was also quite clear that HFCS and sucrose are virtually identical. Their composition is each about half fructose, half glucose. How could you read into that a preference for one over the other?



Insulin response = fat retention ?


----------



## jimm (Jun 20, 2011)

diet soda is for girls! to be fair thats one of the few things i havent been able to cut out my diet! ive cut down a little bit but i still drink it every day! im just now wondering what difference it would make to me if i cut it out completly...apart from my teeth not rotting.. i think i would probly have withdrawl symptoms lol.. what would be the benifit of cutting it out of my diet completly?


----------



## nick papageorgio (Jun 20, 2011)

I switched to Diet Mt Dew instead of regular Mt Dew about a year and a half ago, now I can't drink a regular Dew..too sweet


----------



## southpaw (Jun 20, 2011)

I choose NEITHER!!!!  For me, once that craving for sweet sweets takes over, theres not stopping me, like a derailed train... first a coke, then a dr pepper, then a box of donuts, then ice cream, then pie, then snickers, then reeses, chocolate mousse, then those little fancy parfaits.... HOLY F**K!!!! When will it end!!!

I'll stick with grains and nuts and rice and yams.  Gotta go hit the bakery now... damn...next stop, Carbs Anonymous


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

First, I dont worry about my teeth rotting because I brush after each meal. 
Second, a bit of diet coke is not going to kill me, so I drink one bottle of Pepsi Max daily just for shits and giggles. Everything else I consume is either coffee or water (@ least a gallon a day). 
Lastly, why in hell people drink the regular shit is just asinine. It's gross.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> First, I dont worry about my teeth rotting because I brush after each meal.
> Second, a bit of diet coke is not going to kill me, so I drink one bottle of Pepsi Max daily just for shits and giggles. Everything else I consume is either coffee or water (@ least a gallon a day).
> Lastly, why in hell people drink the regular shit is just asinine. It's gross.



What? No watered down syrup for you?


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> what would be the benifit of cutting it out of my diet completly?


 
Had a friend that worked at a soda bottling plant....there were drains in the floor due to the spillage.....went through a pair of athletic shoes every single month.....the soda ATE through the soles.....

that can't be good for ya


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> What? No watered down syrup for you?



I'm scared of it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm scared of it.









You will be...you will be.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> diet soda is for girls!


Hey, don't put that shit on us!

I used to drink it often, I guess it was one of those things I wished I had more of as a kid, so it translated into my late teens. Now, I know the truth of it all, can't stand the crap, and feel ill each time slip for a taste/craving.

There are so many benefits to water, I don't see a point in not drinking it. Straight from the tap too, none of that bottled/filtered crap.. what's the point.

I have my morning coffee, sometimes one halfway through the day if I am doing a workout later. Some days I like to mix my protein powder with just water, sometimes milk. I have had a craving for plain glasses of milk the past 2 months-ish too, so I will have a glass every other day just like that.

No excess sugars from beverages besides a tsp in my coffee.


----------



## niki (Jun 20, 2011)

When I am really trying to be efficient - I add my whey protein to my coffee......surprisingly, it isn't that bad together.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Insulin response = fat retention ?



Not an issue.  Insulin response means postprandial satiety. Look up impaired first phase insulin response.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Hey, don't put that shit on us!
> 
> I used to drink it often, I guess it was one of those things I wished I had more of as a kid, so it translated into my late teens. Now, I know the truth of it all, can't stand the crap, and feel ill each time slip for a taste/craving.
> 
> ...



MG, are you as aggressive in bed as you are here? I'm now scared of you.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> MG, are you as aggressive in bed as you are here? I'm now scared of you.


Ima redhead, enough said.

I don't know, I just have a good logical thought process, and sometimes I say far more than I need to.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Ima redhead, enough said.
> 
> I don't know, I just have a good logical mind, and sometimes I say far more than I need to.



There's a lot of that in this forum.


----------



## jimm (Jun 21, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Hey, don't put that shit on us!
> 
> I used to drink it often, I guess it was one of those things I wished I had more of as a kid, so it translated into my late teens. Now, I know the truth of it all, can't stand the crap, and feel ill each time slip for a taste/craving.
> 
> ...


 

Aww did i hit a nerve lol i mean if your gonna drink soda drink the goodstuff not the diet..ha no thts terrible advise to give on a bodybuilding forum. Im drinking my morning coffee now im going to try and not have any soda today lol if not there must be some sort of soda drinkers anonymous club close to me..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2011)

niki said:


> Soda is a waste of intake. Regular is full of empty calories and diet is full of chemicals.....
> 
> How 'bout some water?
> 
> Need caffeine? Take a pill. Or coffee.


 
+1

If you want something fizzy, drink bicarbonated water with a twist of lemon or lime and some fresh mint.

The bicarbonate makes it alkaline, which you want in your diet to offset the acidity of a high-protein diet.





Oh, and did I mention vodka? No? Good


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

sounds pretty goddamn senior citizen-ey


----------



## premo (Jun 21, 2011)

i have had two coffees one pepsi max and 1 liter of water so far


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2011)

After 3-4 liters of water a day it gets boring.  Everything in moderation.  

I love a soda or 2 a day and won't give it up.   I was drinking diet soda for a long time then last year found this:  ZEVIA - WITH STEVIA - NATURE'S ANSWER TO DIET SODA

Problem solved!


----------



## Perdido (Jun 21, 2011)

Water...it's good & it's cheap but I'll drink a pepsi max every now and then when I need a fix. No regular sugary stuff for me.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 21, 2011)

I drink a ton of water, but I do love a Diet Mnt. Dew.  Gets my energy up even for a short period of time


----------

